# Alpencrosser 2012 - Sind hier auch welche unterwegs?



## Tobi555 (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich mal umhören, ob hier noch jemand für 2012 einen Alpencross plant oder geplant hat?

Nachdem ich 2011 schon das Vergnügen hatte und vom Virus infiziert wurde, bin ich nun überlegen, ob ich für dieses Jahr wieder eine Alpenüberquerung machen soll. Hierzu fehlen mir allerdings noch ein paar Mitstreiter.

Werfe jetzt erstmal spontan 6 bis 7 Etappen und ca. 2000Hm pro Tag in den Raum. Wobei ich da kompromissbereit bin. 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Meiwok (17. Februar 2012)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mich mal umhören, ob hier noch jemand für 2012 einen Alpencross plant oder geplant hat?
> 
> ...


 
 Hey, ich bin vielleicht der Richtige für euch. Komme zwar aus Norddeutschland, bin aber fast jedes Jahr in den Alpen unterwegs. Mein Terminvorschlag 25.7.-1.8. Das sind nicht die üblichen Start und Zieltage, also kein Gedränge auf den Trails.
Hier meine Bewerbung
http://www.repage1.de/member/meiwok
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi555 (20. Februar 2012)

Zeitlich hab ich mich noch nicht festgelegt, bin da ganz flexibel. Sollte nur nicht zu früh sein.
Der Starttag unter der Woche ist auf jeden Fall von Vorteil.

Mal abwarten, ob sich noch jemand aus der Umgebung hier meldet. Vorab eine kleine Testtour wäre nicht schlecht, so kann man den Mitfahrer und sein Tempo besser abschätzen.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. Februar 2012)

alpencross ist immer gut. habe schon ein paar hinter mir ... und immer noch lust. erste augustwoche wäre optimal.

gruß m.


----------



## Tobi555 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich muss mich wohl oder übel schon wieder ausklinken.
Wie sich die Tage rausgestellt hat, werde ich wohl vor Ende August / Anfang September keine Zeit haben. 

Gruß
Tobi



Wenn ich den See seh brauch ich kein Meer mehr!​


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. März 2012)

Irgendwann werd ichs auch mal angehen ... aber nur in einer Gruppe mit Bikes >18kg damit alle Ihren Spass haben 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Tobi555 (29. September 2012)

Macht eventuell schon jemand Pläne für 2013???


----------



## Lusio (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Tobi,

ich denke für 2013 über das magische Dreiek nach, Obersdorf, Lago Maggiore, Gardasee und zurück. Wenn es klappt könte ich einen Begleiter auch für ein Teilstück gut gebrauchen. 
Habe schon einige Alpencorosse hintermir alle selbst organisiert.

Gruß
Lusio


----------



## Tobi555 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Lusio,
da hast du dir ja ganz schön was vorgenommen. 
Mit wie viel Etappen planst du denn? Willst du mit dem Rad auch wieder zurück fahren?

Ich bin gerade am Überlegen, welches Ziel ich anfahren soll. Tendiere aktuell mit dem Comer See ... aber fest ist noch nix.


----------



## Lusio (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Tobi,
ich rechne mit 3-4 Wochen genaueres habe ich noch nicht geplant. Mindestens am Lago Maggiore und am Gardasee einen Ruhetag. Die an und Rückreise nach Oberbayern werde ich mit der Bahn machen, da habe ich nicht irgenwo ein Auto stehen und muß wieder dahin zurück. Ich werde auch keine Übernachtungen vorbuchen, so bleibt man flexibel. Das geht aber aus meiner Erfahrung nur bis 4 Personen. Als Zeitraum plane ich den Juli da sind die Tage am längsten und mann hat viel Zeit.

Gruß
Lusio


----------

